# JD 970 Steering Wheel Creep



## DForal (Jun 30, 2011)

I have a used 970 (2001, 200 hrs) and noticed something yesterday and was wondering if it is "normal".

If I make a turn, the steering wheel doesn't come back to the same place after I've completed my turn. It makes using the single knob steering wheel attachment not as useful as I can't bring the wheels back to straight just by getting the knob back to where it was before I made the turn. And going along the fence line with a lot of small back-and-forth movements (don't take out a fence post!) results in relative rotation of the steering wheel even though I'm basically going in a straight line.

The tractor has power steering and I suspect that there is just some leakage in the hydraulic valve from one side to the other. This is not a big deal unless there is something that I should address from a maintenance perspective. Before I spend much time worrying or looking into it, I thought I'd ask you guys (and gals) what you thought.

Thanks for your input; I'm still learning about this tractor and the rural way of life (but loving it!). Dave


----------

